# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de pollos recién nacidos de Brasil

## Bruno Cillóniz

También para huevos fértiles de gallina.  *Lima, may. 20 (ANDINA).* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos sanitarios específicos de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de pollos recién nacidos y huevos fértiles de gallina teniendo como origen y procedencia Brasil.  
Según la Ley General de Sanidad Agraria, el ingreso al país como importación, tránsito internacional o cualquier otro régimen aduanero de plantas y productos vegetales, animales y productos de origen animal, se sujetarán a las disposiciones que establezca en el ámbito de su competencia el Senasa. 
Esta disposición también incluye a los insumos agrarios, organismos benéficos, materiales de empaque, embalaje y acondicionamiento, cualquier otro material capaz de introducir o propagar plagas y enfermedades, así como los medios utilizados para transportarlos. 
Los pollitos recién nacidos y los huevos fértiles estarán amparados por un certificado sanitario, expedido por la autoridad oficial de sanidad animal de Brasil en el que conste el cumplimiento de una serie de requisitos. 
No se permitirá el ingreso de alimentos, concentrados o camas que acompañen a las aves. 
Los pollitos BB o huevos fértiles deben llegar acompañados del programa de vacunación del plantel de origen, en el que se indique el nombre comercial de la vacuna, cepa, laboratorio productos, tipo de vacuna, vía de aplicación y fecha de vacunación. 
Los pollos BB a su ingreso a Perú serán sometidos a cuarentena por un período mínimo de 15 días en instalaciones autorizadas por el Senasa, sometiéndose a las medidas sanitarias que se dispongan. 
Los requisitos publicados hoy deben ser remitidos al proveedor en Brasil, a fin que los certificados sanitarios emitidos por los servicios veterinarios incluyan estas exigencias. 
De no coincidir la certificación con estos requisitos la mercancía será rechaza, sin lugar a reclamo.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de vísceras de aves y porcinos de Brasil Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de porcinos para reproducción o engorde de Canadá Artículo: Senasa fija requisitos sanitarios para importación de mercancías pecuarias de Chile y Uruguay Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Chile Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de pino de Brasil

----------

